# took grand champion for 1st time!!!



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

and this was only our 2nd show ever!!!! did soooo perfect in halter...but rideing was interesting.....no comment!!! lol


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Congrats! Love the purple!


----------



## highstakesasset (Jan 5, 2010)

Your show was awesome!! Very well done and organized!!! I had a ton of fun and the horses did too!! Thanks soooo much!!

You really have one awesome horse!!! Congrats on your Grand in Halter!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks good to have you there...im glad it went the way it did...and no one got hurt!! but it will be bigger next show.....beacuse i know of 2 more for shure and with the nice weather...i hope we will have enuff help!!! lol!!!!


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

I wish I could've come! Hopefully, I'll be able to come next time. Glad it was a success!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats!! he's a cutie!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks!!!!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

congrats! love the purple halter


----------

